# how would you describe the pain with FMS?



## 21923 (Aug 20, 2006)

Can anybody give me an idea of the pain associated with FMS? I'm still trying to figure if I have FMS or not.Does the pain ever go away or is it always there? Does it move around a lot?My muscle aches are pretty minor (mild I would say) and they move around a lot, everyday is different and some days the pain is not there at all or barely noticeable. There is barely (or not at all) an increase in pain if you apply pressure to the ache or pain area.does this description line-up to FMS?thanks for your help.JF


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Since I have been diagnosed with ME, and not Fibromyalgia, I hesitate to comment on my personal experience with pain.However, in the Fibromyalgia FAQ (found here: http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/953103051 )there are links with the information you are looking for. Here is one of the links: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/basics.html#sympAnd another (scroll down to the "Clinical Features: Pain" section) http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htmHopefully this will help some!


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

Not mine, I would equate the pain to having a bad flu episode. The constant achy feeling in the major joints and feeling like your limbs weigh a ton. I have a hard time getting mobile in the morning, overall stiffness and burning achy feet. Sometimes just dragging out of bed is extremely fatiguing. There are days I don't dress, just lie around in pj's because the act of dressing or bathing is just too tiring. Also, frequent foggy thinking, not being able to concentrate even on the simplest of tasks is a problem. I have pain in the neck and shoulders that burns and throbs. Cold or drafts make the pain and ache much worse and winter's onset and rainy days seem to affect it greatly. Even on good days, the pain never completely goes away. It feels as if the simplest task can make your limbs feel as if you dug ditches for a day. The "I feel like I was hit by a Mack Truck" describes it pretty well.


----------



## 17375 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi JF It could be fibro how long have you had these pains? I am not a doctor nor am I any thing in the health field but a paient. What are these certain areas that if touched get sorer. Have you be rxed meds? Can you think back to an instance that may have caused this?Looking forward to hearing from youGMa Cat


----------



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi there. The 'problem' with asking about the pain that we suffer, is that all of us will give you a different description.Yes, there are certain guidelines in diagnosing FM, i.e. the tender/pressure points, etc, but as far as how we feel, and the pain that we experience, it's all so personal.When I'm in a flare, I feel like someone scraped me raw with a brillo pad, and then dipped my body into salt water! I also have the soreness all over-it hurts to touch my skin almost everywhere! I have little bumps inside the skin on my upper arms, and on the shins of my legs that really hurt during a flare. I can feel them, and it's like hitting an open wound when I'm in a flare.I can feel a flare coming on, too, because my face will flush, and I'll start aching like I'm coming down with the flu. The curious thing about this, is when I actually DID have the flu last year, all my FM symptoms faded during that time!Also, something very strange about my own experience, is that I feel like the skin on my knees is stretching out, almost like in a spasm! I have had multiple back surgeries, and anytime I have my back flare up, I can be sure the fibro will follow, and vise versa. They are as conjoined as twins!I hope that helps you. We are all alike in that we have PAIN that is excruciating, debilitating, to different degrees, but where and how is all a personal experience. Some of us can function with us, others, like me, are on heavy-duty meds every single day and have had to go on disability because of it.Good luck. I really hope you find out you DO NOT have this-that's it something treatable and curable!! MW


----------



## 14141 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi thereThere are so many symptoms that vary with each person, but for me personally the pain can be tolerable to absolute hell! (in fact, I dont know what it is like to live without pain and it just seems to be a normal thing for me now!)I have soft tissue damage in the neck and shoulders, so see an Osteopath every 3 weeks - helps a lot.Also I have IBS-D which can be good and then bad in a short period of time, but have tablets that help and a good diet.There are also the CFS type symptoms: burning and heavy bones. Headaches. foggy brain. restless legs. tingling sensation in my bones/under the skin. absolute fatigue - some days I dont even know how I have managed to get through the day. Disturbed sleep. Heaps more!I normally have to have (if possible) a lie down during the day or I find myself falling asleep on the couch every night.I know some of what I have mentioned isnt about pain, but thought it may be helpful to mention some of the other symptoms of FMS.I hope that you have found out that you dont have FMS - but if you do, it can be managed. So dont give up hope.Good luck.


----------

